# GESSHIN HEIJI 220MM SEMI-STAINLESS CHINESE CLEAVER



## kirkystyle (Jan 1, 2019)

What is the story about this cleaver and why is it so expensive. The fit and finish looks terrible unless it's going for that handmade rustic look?


----------



## Xenif (Jan 1, 2019)

Firstly, Heiji is a very highly regarded blacksmith with a wait time of 6 months or more. The current Heiji is the 5th generation, studied under Mr. Iwasaki on Sanjo. Other notable pupils are Tokifusa Iizuka of Shigefusa and Tsukasa Hinoura of Hinoura Hamono. 
That being said those other Smith's also command that sort of prices for one of their works. The Gesshin Heijis get extra finishing (I believe) by Jon of JKI.
The steel is one of (if not the) best semi stainless steel out there, pretty sure it's one of this forums fav (and my personal fav). 
I don't think it too far off to say this is one of those "end game" Chukas , maybe other Chuka lovers can chime in on this.


----------



## refcast (Jan 1, 2019)

The higher price compared to say the gesshin ginga cleaver, I think it's because of a more complicated heat treatment and construction, and a less speedy production set-up (fewer craftsman maybe, or less speedy machines/tools they have or use). The fit and finish, I think it's because of the the scope of what the craftsman believes to be adequate or satisfactory (in this case, I believe it's heat treat > fit and finish), and also because they don't specialize in overt fit and finish like perhaps places in seki city do with machines. Perhaps, you could ask Jon to clean the handle up, too, if you were thinking about that knife.

Here's an old thread, the picture are gone though.
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/heiji-chukabocho-ss.26881/#post-410323


----------



## jaybett (Jan 1, 2019)

This statement could be made about most Japanese cleavers. 




kirkystyle said:


> What is the story about this cleaver and why is it so expensive. The fit and finish looks terrible unless it's going for that handmade rustic look?



Every Japanese cleaver that I have picked up, fit and finish could be classified as rough. As with most things it all comes down to cost. How much time and effort can be put into making a knife versus how much it will bring in, when sold?

Cleavers are technically easier to make then a gyuto, but all that metal needs to be forged and ground. How much time does it take to make a cleaver versus a gyuto? 

The market for full size cleavers (A cleaver 220mm or larger) is far less than the market for gyutos. 

My impression of Heiji is that the family has developed a set of unique knives. Wide bevel gyutos and sujihikis, with their own special sourced metal. 

Years ago, when I inquired about having a Heiji cleaver made, Jon didn't know at the time if Heiji made a cleaver. The post referenced is about Aussie members custom ordering Heiji cleavers based on the Sugimoto #7 cleaver. The Gesshin Heiji cleaver appears to be similar in style to a Takeda. 

Most high end cleavers are in the $400 - $600 range. To clean up a cleaver, round the choil and spine, thin the blade, and take care of any rough spots, I wouldn't be surprised if that was another $200. 

I'd expect a cleaver ordered directly from Heiji to go for between $600 - $800. Add in the clean up fees, and the Geshin Heiji is in the ball park of what one would expect to pay for a Heiji cleaver. 

A side note there are very few makers, who will do custom spec cleavers. Moritaka has a two year wait. Heiji is typically six months. 

Hmm, I might have to contact Jon about a custom Heiji. 

Jay


----------



## never mind (Jan 1, 2019)

If it is helpful, one is 20% off on the sale section on the JKI site. Happy New Year!


----------



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2019)

Didnt notice this was in my section until today... but it seems like everyone has pretty much taken care of my response for me, so thanks so much guys.


----------

